# Office 365 >  >  So new to Excel 365-merging cells across, and stretching to fit on whole page.

## Pixel-taker

I am trying to merge cells across a work sheet, and can't seem to find the menu for that.

Also, one more problem.  I can't make a work sheet fit across the whole page.  I have it done in two other work sheets, but on a 3rd worksheet, the same steps I used do not seem to work.

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

point 1 - avoid merging cells if at all possible.  It causes more problems than its worth

----------


## accedeholdings

I stopped using Office 365 because of problems such as this. I take it what Microsoft wants for this software but still for me they failed to translate it on actions  :Frown:

----------


## accedeholdings

Sorry double post

----------

